# Has Anyone Bought from this site?



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

Ciao Tutti,

I cook and bake a lot of American style dishes at home and always on the lookout for American and British baking items. But the cost is always out to lunch. I recently bout 500 grams of Brown sugar for like 6 euros! at an outdoor market. I don't get to America often and sometimes I must drive to Germany and Switzerland to get items. I wanted to buy some products from this site called: foods from home. It's in Germany. They say they can ship to Italy. I was wondering if anyone has bought from them or have had items shipped here from this site. Their prices are higher than what I would pay in the States but seems to be cheaper than anything I have found here. Thanks


----------

